
Obama’s Interview: Most Important Quotes On Healthcare.gov And NSA - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/07/obamas-interview-most-important-quotes-on-healthcare-gov-and-nsa/
======
hga
"“ _I am sorry that they are finding themselves in this situation based on
assurances they got from me._ ” Obama was referring to the hundreds of
thousands of people who are receiving health insurance cancellations from
plans that do not conform to rules under the Affordable Care Act (a.k.a
“Obamacare”)."

Lose: it's well established to be "hundreds of thousands" in many individual
states, e.g. 300K last time I checked for Florida. It's several million at
last count, and estimated to be somewhere near 16 million out of a total of 19
million, and _all_ of the people who got Obamacare high risk pool insurance.
The latter had damn well better be taken care of, or a lot of them are going
to die fairly quickly after they lose their insurance Jan 1.

" _“When it comes to my campaign, I’m not constrained to a bunch of federal
procurement rules,_ ” on how federal contracting rules makes the government
far less efficient than his tech-savvy campaign. Notably he says he wants to
review federal procurement for all of the federal government."

Given that the project was run by political and bureaucratic government people
in the White House down to HHS's CMS, which was the integrator (!) until being
replaced by contractor QSSI, politics infamously drove the process
([http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/challenges-have-
dogge...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/challenges-have-dogged-
obamas-health-plan-
since-2010/2013/11/02/453fba42-426b-11e3-a624-41d661b0bb78_print.html)), and
his people choices per that link:

 _“They were running the biggest start-up in the world, and they didn’t have
anyone who had run a start-up, or even run a business,” said David Cutler, a
Harvard professor and health adviser to Obama’s 2008 campaign, who was not the
individual who provided the memo to The Washington Post but confirmed he was
the author. “It’s very hard to think of a situation where the people best at
getting legislation passed are best at implementing it. They are a different
set of skills.”_

Yeah, the woman he chose to both get the legislation passed and to implement
it went to Harvard Law like he did, after getting a Harvard history degree....

